# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ηλεκτρονικά Κυκλώματα στο Διαδίκτυο >  >  Free circuits Velleman

## agis68

http://www.circuits.gr/index.php?topic=1739.0

Several circuits free from Velleman

----------

bchris (20-03-12), 

icman (22-03-12), 

leosedf (20-03-12), 

nikman (20-03-12)

----------


## moutoulos

> http://www.circuits.gr/index.php?topic=1739.0
> Several circuits free from Velleman



Είναι απλά τα manuals (PDF's), κάποιων κατασκευών της Velleman.

----------


## plouf

απο ότι βλέπω στο κατω μέρος εχει και το κύκλωμα..


πάντως υπάρχουν κα ιστο σιτε της velleman...

----------

